# Stepper-Programmierung: Spezialist gesucht



## Gernod (13 März 2022)

Hallo noch mal!
Ich bin nagelneu hier. Vom Programmieren habe ich leider nur eine Ahnung; daher jetzt noch einmal eine detailliertere Beschreibung des Problems: ich suche jemanden für ein einziges (privat-)Projekt, der mir ein Programm schreibt/Vorrichtung erstellt, mit der ich die drei Achsen des Druckergestells individuell programmieren kann bzw. die Eingabe manuell Z. B. via Joysticks machen kann. Die erstellten Bewegungsabläufe sollen aufgezeichnet werden und dann automatisch abgespielt werden. Dieser Bewegungsablauf soll dann zigmal repetiert werden. Es ist ein kompletter 3D Drucker Ultimaker Typ 2+ vorhanden (aus dem semi-professionellen Bereich). Man kann den Drucker über einen PC ansteuern; die Verbindung ist ein USB Kabel. Der Drucker hat intern auch eine Steuerung (nehme ich an); wo die STL-Daten umgesetzt werden, die für die Achsen Bewegungen notwendig sind, weiß ich nicht. Ein PC ist vorhanden. Ich stelle mir vor, dass man über drei Joysticks die Bewegungen „teacht“. Das Ganze wird dann auf dem PC gespeichert und kann anschließend auch in höherer Geschwindigkeit autonom ablaufen. Letztendlich wird die Druckvorrichtung nur als Gantry benutzt.
Über das Honorar werden wir uns bestimmt einig.
Gernod


----------



## -J-E- (13 März 2022)

Um hier eine Belastbare Aussage/Angebot abgeben zu können fehlen noch wichtige Angaben. 
- Welche Hardware; per USB Kabel sagt nichts aus, welches Protokoll
- Wo soll das Programm laufen? PC, SPS, dem Board des 3D Druckers
- Joystick über den PC angeschlossen oder am Board des Druckers oder reiner SPS?
- Was für ein Honorarbereich hast du dir da vorgestellt?

Mit diesen recht ungenauen Angaben wird dir hier keiner ein ernsthaftes Angebot machen.


----------



## escride1 (13 März 2022)

Gernod schrieb:


> wo die STL-Daten umgesetzt werden, die für die Achsen Bewegungen notwendig sind, weiß ich nicht.


STL wird mittels Slicer zu GCode verarbeitet welches der Drucker dann lesen kann.

Wieso willst Du das teachen wenn man es im CAD bereits einfach übertragen kann?
Was genau willst Du daraus bauen?
Warum hast Du ein zweites Thema mit dem fast gleichen Inhalt gepostet, war https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/mikro-stellmotoren-wer-programmiert-für-mich.107240/ nicht ok?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2022)

Gernod schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal!
> Ich bin nagelneu hier. ...


Hallo,

ich meine, für ein solches Vorhaben wäre ein echtes Open-Source- bzw. Community-Projekt Besser geeigneter, als eine kommerzieller 3D-Drucker, der irgendwann Open-Source wurde.


PS: es wäre sinnvoll, nicht jedes mal eine neue Diskussion zu starten und stattdessen hier weiterzuschreiben


----------



## Gernod (13 März 2022)

Hallo J-E!
Leider weiß ich nichts über die installierte Firmware. Ich weiß auch nicht welches Protokoll verwendet wird/werden muss.
Das Programm sollte auf dem PC laufen (eventuell SPS?)
Joy Stick über PC (eventuell SPS?)
Zunächst 3500 K netto. Plus Materialkosten.
Würde mich freuen, von dir zu hören.
Gruß, Gernot


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2022)

Gernod schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich nichts über die installierte Firmware. Ich weiß auch nicht welches Protokoll verwendet wird/werden muss.
> Das Programm sollte auf dem PC laufen (eventuell SPS?)
> Joy Stick über PC (eventuell SPS?)


Wie soll dir jemand mit den Angaben ein seriöses Angebot machen?

Da kann man als Gegenantwort bringen: Sollte für 5000€ machbar sein ( evtl. 12.000 € )


----------



## Blockmove (13 März 2022)

So zu 100% habe ich das Ganze noch nicht verstanden.
Du willst eine Art Portal mit einer 3D-Drucker Steuerung realisieren?

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal zuerst die Grundlagen dieser Steuerungen anschauen:

Die Steuerungen arbeiten mit G-Code und nicht mit STL.
G-Code ist im Prinzip ein einfaches Textformat (Befehl, Achse, Positionen)
Den G-Code kannst du auf einen USB-Stick übertragen oder per serieller Schnittstelle an den Drucker schicken
Die Steuerungen sind günstig im Internet verfügbar
Es gibt diverse OpenSource-Firmware dafür (z.B. Marlin)
Du kannst auch nach Open Source Hard- und Firmware für CNC-Fräsen oder Gravierer suchen.
auch diese arbeiten meist mit G-Code.

Ich stimme Gerhard voll zu. Dein Vorhaben ist vielleicht besser in einem Communitiy-Project aufgehoben.
Wenn man das mit professioneller Hard- und Software (mit der die meisten von uns hier im Forum arbeiten), dann kommst du mit 3500€ nicht weit.
Es sei denn, dass die 


> Zunächst 3500 K netto. Plus Materialkosten.


kein Tippfehler waren und du wirklich 3,5 Millionen meinst.
😜


----------



## Gernod (13 März 2022)

Danke erstmal an alle für die wertvollen Hinweise!


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: es wäre sinnvoll, nicht jedes mal eine neue Diskussion zu starten


Du hast vollkommen recht. Leider ist das handling der forumssoftware etwas gewöhnungbedürftig...


escride1 schrieb:


> Was genau willst Du daraus bauen?


Im Grunde würde es ein  Robotarm genau so leisten. Ich suchte halt eine preiswerte Vorrichtung, die mein Objekt auf x,y,z bewegt. Es  soll ein Objekt besprüht werden, ähnlich wie bei Airbrush


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie soll dir jemand mit den Angaben ein seriöses Angebot machen?


Du hast recht, sorry, es ist alles etwas nebulös. Das ist mein Problem: Ich komme aus einer ganz anderen Branche...


Blockmove schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nach Open Source Hard- und Firmware für CNC-Fräsen oder Gravierer suchen.
> auch diese arbeiten meist mit G-Code.


Danke für den Tip. 


Blockmove schrieb:


> und du wirklich 3,5 Millionen meinst.


...na klar, Mio´s😇

Habt Ihr ´nen Tip für ein open-community Forum o.ä.?


----------



## Blockmove (13 März 2022)

> Ich suchte halt eine preiswerte Vorrichtung, die mein Objekt auf x,y,z bewegt. Es  soll ein Objekt besprüht werden, ähnlich wie bei Airbrush



Welche Verfahrwege brauchst du?
Mir würde da eine einfache 3 Achs Portalfräse in den Sinn kommen.
Such mal nach cnc 3018.
Anstelle der Spindel kannst du deine Sprayeinheit anbauen.

Roboter wäre sicher die bessere Wahl, aber da wird's eng mit dem Budget.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2022)

Die CNC-Technik hat eine viel stabilere Mechanik als die 3D-Drucker und bei CNC wird auch mehr Masse bewegt – hängst also von Deine Anforderungen ab, welche Mechanik Sinn macht.

Open Source kenne ich z. B.  https://reprap.org, da sind Baupläne und die Softwareunetr GPL.

Kleiner technischer Unterschied: Beim Reprap bewegt sich das Druckbett in der Z-Achse, X und Y der Druckkopf.  Beim Ultimaker ist das Druckbett fest und der Kopf macht alle Achsen  X,Y und Z.


----------



## MFreiberger (14 März 2022)

Moin Gernod,

da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal gesehen habe, wie Jemand selber eine CNC-Fräse (Bastler) gebaut hat. Mit Stepper-Motoren und Arduino.
Das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Wenn da, wie von Blockmove vorgeschlagen, eine Sprayeinheit angebaut würde...






VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Gernod (14 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Such mal nach cnc 3018


Hey, Danke!
Supertip und echt preiswert...


----------

